# Karta na BCM43xx pod Linuxem i ASSERTION FAILED...

## pascalt

Witam,

no wiec tak posiadam jadro 2.6.23 nie instalowalem sterownikow przez ndiswrapper (uzylem bcm43xx.sys) caly proces instalacji wreszcie dobiegl konca, karta jest widoczna w systemie, oto iwconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
> 
>           Mode:Monitor  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: Invalid   
> 
>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm   
> ...

 

Potrzebna mi jest praca karty w trybie monitoringu (praca bez polaczenia), wiec: 

# ifconfig eth1 down

# iwconfig eth1 mode monitor

# ifconfig eth1 up 

i tu pojawia sie problem:

 *Quote:*   

> bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation <10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()
> 
> bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation <10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()
> 
> bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation <10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()
> ...

 

nastepnie juz karta jest widoczna w ifconfig'u:

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-F2-EE-F5-EC-38-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> 
>           RX packets:7793 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...

 

Dziwi mnie jeszcze wartosc po HWaddr (jesli to numer MAC, to ma on za duzo jak dla mnie znakow), ale byc moze tak ma byc - nie to jest najistotniejsze jak dla mnie, poniewaz - jak wczesniej napisalem - chce uzywac karty w trybie mode monitor - a dokladnie chce ja wykorzystac do pracy z programem Kismet do nasluchu.

Logi dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bcm43xx driver
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
> ...

 

Szukalem w google i na innych forach, ale nie znalazlem rozwiazania, dlatego prosze o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by pascalt on Sun Jan 06, 2008 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zwierzak

Odznacz w jądrze sterownik bcm43xx, bo przecież używasz ndiswrapper. Komunikaty te odnoszą się do otwartych sterowników na stałe wkompilowanych w twoje jądro.

----------

## mistix

O ile pamiętam kismet nie działa poprawnie z nadiswrapperem. Musisz zainstalować sterowniki pod linuxa ze strony http://bcm43xx.berlios.de

----------

## mar_rud

Ostatnio moje posty to głównie "u mnie działa" i tym razem podobnie  :Smile: 

Większość potrzebnych rzeczy mam jako moduły (bcm43xx, firmware_class itp).

Normalnie używam ndiswrapper'a zatem musiałem zmodyfikować skrypt kismeta, by porządkował załadowane moduły:

```
start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Starting kismet server"

        /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

        rmmod ndiswrapper

        modprobe bcm43xx

        sleep 1

        ifconfig eth1 up

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/kismet_server.pid \

                --background --make-pidfile --exec /usr/bin/kismet_server \

                -- ${KISMET_SERVER_OPTIONS}

        eend ${?}

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping kismet server"

        ifconfig eth1 down

        rmmod bcm43xx firmware_class ieee80211softmac ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/kismet_server.pid

        eend ${?}

}
```

Czyli zatrzymanie wlan0, usunięcie ndiswrapper'a, załadowanie bcm43xx i podniesienie interfejsu eth1. Przy zatrzymaniu usunięcie wszystkich modułów, jakie mogły się przyplątać.

W konfiguracji kismeta najistotniejsza jest linijka z /etc/kismet.conf:

```
source=bcm43xx,eth1,Kismet
```

Przy startowaniu syslog pokazuje:

```
Jan  6 10:24:00 lapek rc-scripts: WARNING:  net.wlan0 has not yet been started.

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx driver

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [C0F6] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: PHY connected

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Radio turned off

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek bcm43xx: Radio turned off

Jan  6 10:24:01 lapek rc-scripts: net.eth1 is not allowed to be hotplugged

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: PHY connected

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x123, pl 0x21 (2005-01-22  19:48:06)

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: Radio turned on

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: Radio enabled by hardware

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: Chip initialized

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: 32-bit DMA initialized

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: Keys cleared

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

Jan  6 10:24:02 lapek audit(1199611442.982:2): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295
```

a przy zatrzymywaniu:

```
Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: Radio turned off

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek __dev_addr_discard: address leakage! da_users=1

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek __dev_addr_discard: address leakage! da_users=1

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled

Jan  6 10:25:39 lapek ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

Jan  6 10:25:41 lapek rc-scripts: net.eth1 is not allowed to be hotplugged
```

zawartość dmesga niewiele odbiega od powyższego:

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [C0F6] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Analog: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x123, pl 0x21 (2005-01-22  19:48:06)

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Radio enabled by hardware

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: 32-bit DMA initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10) at: drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_phy.c:1489:bcm43xx_find_lopair()

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

device eth1 entered promiscuous mode

audit(1199611442.982:2): dev=eth1 prom=256 old_prom=0 auid=4294967295

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 1/64

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

__dev_addr_discard: address leakage! da_users=1

__dev_addr_discard: address leakage! da_users=1

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'
```

Jak widać ASSERTION FAILED niewiele przeszkadza w działaniu. Kismet wykrywa okoliczne sieci Wifi i przechwytuje pakiety w /tmp/Kismet* do dalszej analizy np. w wireshark (jeśli znamy klucze WEP  :Smile:  ).

----------

## mistix

A dlaczego nie używasz natywnych sterowników ? Ndiswrapper lepiej działa ?

----------

## mar_rud

Chyba dlatego, że z bcm43xx mam niższe prędkości. Na ndiswrapper karta w dobrych warunkach działa na 54Mb/s, natomiast na bcm43xx 36-24. Kiedyś nawet działały jedynie w maks 11Mbs. Może za mało testowałem, ale jak do tej pory, nie licząc problemów z jądrem 2.6.23-* ndiswrapper mnie nie zawodził. Bcm43xx oferował za małe transfery (1.2MBs vs 2.5MBs) dla np oglądania bezprzewodowo telewizji z MythTV.

----------

## akub

spróbuj najnowszego jądra 2.6.24*, tam są najnowsze sterowniki b43,może na nich będzie ci lepiej działać

----------

## pascalt

To teraz juz niewiele rozumiem - a najlepsze jest to, ze instalujac karte myslalem ze nie instaluje z uzyciem sterownikow windowsowskich, poniewaz przy instalacji nigdzie nie wpisalem "ndiswrapper", ale moze za to, ze byla wtedy pozna godzina;) oraz niewielkim doswiadczeniu w pracy na tym systemie...

Faktycznie przeciez BCM43xx.sys to plik z Windowsa...

Jesli chodzi o Akuba, to wolalbym pozostac przy tym jadrze jak na razie, bo slyszalem, ze byly przypadki, ze ludzie nawet na starszych jadrach uruchamiali Kismeta na tej karcie (jak na przyklad wlasnie mar_rud).

mar_rud, czy te skrypty, ktore podales wystarczy po prostu wrzucic do /etc/kismet.conf? Jesli tak, to co to jest wlan0, bo u mnie w ifconfig, ani w iwconfig nie jest nic wykryte pod ta nazwa, wiec moze to glupie pytanie, ale po co wylaczac...?

A chcac zainstalowac sterowniki dedykowane pod linuxa i miec wieksza pewnosc, ze Kismet zadziala w jaki sposob moge je zainstalowac, poniewaz z podanej przez Ciebie stronki "http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/" mi dziala jedynie link do bcm43xx-fwcutter,  a jesli dobrze ten niewielki zakres materialu zrozumialem, to sluzy on do wycinania windowsowskich sterownikow i wrzucania ich do /lib/firmware... Poza tym znasz moze jakies stronki z instrukcja instalacji tych linuxowskich sterownikow bez ndiswrapper?

Kolejny problem co do konfiguracji Kismeta, posiadam juz ten wpis (source=bcm43xx,eth1,Broadcom), jednak jest problem tego typu, ze po uruchomieniu (wpisaniu):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Kismet
> 
> 

 

Wyrzuca cos takiego: "Make sure you have a valid user set for 'suiduser' in your config file..." i na tym konczy sie praca programu...

W pliku konfiguracyjnym wpis "suiduser=..." zastapilem "suiduser=pascalt", dodam, ze posiadam konto "pascalt" w /home i to wlasnie z niego "odpalam" Kismeta... 

Skoro mi juz tyle pomogliscie, to licze na dalsza pomoc z Waszej strony i dziekuje za dotychczasowa.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by pascalt on Sun Jan 06, 2008 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mar_rud

Mi kismet działa od prawie początku instalacji Gentoo na laptopie, czyli prawie 1.5 roku (2.6.15 to najstarsze jądro w moim /boot, 2.6.23-r5 aktualne).

fwcutter i plik *.sys jest wymagany dla bcm43xx aby wyciągnąć firmware karty. Ndiswrapper natomiast używa całego pliku sys, czyli kodu windowsowego do komunikacji z kartą. Ja użyłem chyba jakiegoś starego bcmwl5.sys i jak dotąd nie zmieniałem (opcja -i pokazuje jedynie informacje, bez rozpakowania):

```
# bcm43xx-fwcutter -i bcmwl5.sys

  filename   :  bcmwl5.sys

  version    :  3.100.65.1

  MD5        :  d5f1ab1aab8b81bca6f19da9554a267a

  microcodes :  2 4 5

  pcms       :  4 5

  microcode  :  2

  revision   :  0x0123

  patchlevel :  0x0021

  date       :  2005-01-22

  time       :  19:48:06

...
```

Są już nowsze, m.in. rozwiązujące jakiś bug, który pozwalał się włamać pod windowsem, niestety jest to wersja 4 i dostaje takie ostrzeżenie:

```
# bcm43xx-fwcutter -i /etc/ndiswrapper/lsbcmnds/bcmwl5.sys

*** WARNING ***

This file contains new version4

firmware. v4 firmware is _not_ supported by

the driver in mainline kernels. For v4 firmware

you need latest bcm43xx development version

(wireless-dev kernel tree). If you don't know what

this warning is about, use a 3.xx.xx.xx driver version

instead to extract the firmware.

  filename   :  bcmwl5.sys

  version    :  4.100.15.5

  MD5        :  b89bcf0a25aeb3b47030ac83287f894a

  microcodes :  4 5 11 13

  pcms       :  4 5

  microcode  :  4

  revision   :  0x0173

  patchlevel :  0x0425

  date       :  2006-10-04

  time       :  21:02:04

...
```

Ponieważ dotychczasowa wersja 3 firmware działa odkąd pamiętam, to nic nie zmieniałem. Aktualną wersję można sprawdzić fw-cutterem (-i), lub po rewizji w dmesg("bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x123, pl 0x21 (2005-01-22  19:48:06) "). 

Wg. http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 wersja 4 będzie obsługiwana przez moduł b43 jądra 2.6.24, a wersja 3 z b43legacy lub bcm43xx starszych jąder. Jest tam też link do archiwum z plikami sys. Jakby co podaje swój, ale nie gwarantuję, że długo tam poleży: http://mar_rud.republika.pl/bcmwl5.sys

bcm43xx używam z jądra, bcm43xx-fwcutter z portage (net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter-006). 

Co do skryptu kismeta, wlan0 dodałem, bo używam ndiswrapper'a, co nie jest konieczne. Wiem, że na początku, gdy sterownik nie był dopracowany często się coś wieszało i musiałem odładowywać moduły, dlatego dodałem do skryptu startowego. W tym celu wyedytowałem sobie /etc/init.d/kismet. W Twoim przypadku wystarczy dodać w start():

```
        modprobe bcm43xx

        sleep 1

        ifconfig eth1 up
```

przed start-stop-* oraz w stop():

```
        ifconfig eth1 down

        rmmod bcm43xx firmware_class ieee80211softmac ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt
```

powinno być za start-stop-* (u mnie jest przed, bo nie zwróciłem uwagi na kolejność  :Wink:  ). Oczywiście można zostawić plik /etc/init.d/kismet bez zmian i tylko przed jego uruchomieniem upewnić się, że jest załadowany bcm43xx i jest podniesiony interfejs eth1 (ifconfig eth1).

Co do konfiguracji Kismet, mam u siebie "suiduser=marcom". Oto mój /etc/kismet.conf z wyciętymi jedynie komentarzami i mało istotnymi linijkami, które mam domyślne (speach, allerty, gsp, itp). Istotne są tylko source, suiduser i ew. ip/port/address:

```
version=2005.06.R1

servername=Kismet

suiduser=marcom

source=bcm43xx,eth1,Kismet

channelhop=true

channelvelocity=5

channelsplit=true

defaultchannels=IEEE80211b:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10

defaultchannels=IEEE80211g:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10

defaultchannels=IEEE80211a:36,40,44,48,52,56,60,64

defaultchannels=IEEE80211ab:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10,36,40,44,48,52,56,60,64

sourcechannels=bcm43xx:6

tcpport=2501

allowedhosts=127.0.0.1

bindaddress=127.0.0.1

maxclients=5

allowkeytransmit=true

writeinterval=300

flite=false

ap_manuf=ap_manuf

client_manuf=client_manuf

metric=false

alertbacklog=50

logtypes=dump,network,csv,xml,weak,cisco,gps

trackprobenets=true

noiselog=false

corruptlog=true

beaconlog=false

phylog=true

mangledatalog=true

fuzzycrypt=wtapfile,wlanng,wlanng_legacy,wlanng_avs,hostap,wlanng_wext,ipw2200,ipw2915

fuzzydecode=wtapfile,radiotap_bsd_a,radiotap_bsd_g,radiotap_bsd_bg,radiotap_bsd_b,pcapfile

netfuzzycrypt=true

dumptype=wiretap

dumplimit=0

logdefault=Kismet

logtemplate=/tmp/%n-%d-%i.%l

piddir=/home/marcom/storage

configdir=%h/.kismet/

ssidmap=ssid_map

groupmap=group_map

ipmap=ip_map
```

Aby nasłuchiwać biorę pod root:

/etc/init.d/kismet start

a potem pod marcom:

kismet_client

----------

## pascalt

Dzieki bardzo - teraz mi sie rozjasnilo  :Smile: 

ifconfig eth1 zwraca:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-F2-EE-F5-EC-38-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Wiec chyba jest OK (wczesniej zaladowalem bcm43xx, przelaczylem karte w mode monitor:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # modprobe bcm43xx
> 
> # iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
> ...

 

Ale jest jeszcze jeden problem (co mnie juz nie dziwi;)

Wpisuje w root:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/kismet start 
> 
> 

 

i:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> :Command not found line 2:
> 
> :Command not found line 4:
> ...

 

Nastepnie loguje sie na pascalt (suiduser=pascalt) i:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # kismet_client
> 
> 

 

A wtedy:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ' doesn not exist, making it.calt/.kismet/
> 
> FATAL: Could not make configdir: No search file or directory
> ...

 

Jak temu zaradzic?

Jeszcze raz dzieki za wyjasnienia i pozdrawiam.

----------

## mar_rud

 *pascalt wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # /etc/init.d/kismet start 
> ...

 

Prawdopodobnie w /etc/init.d/kismet masz jakieś smieci, np złe znaki zakończenia linii, lub podobne. Otwórz pod mc i usuń znaczki ^M lub podobne w podanych liniach.

 *pascalt wrote:*   

> Nastepnie loguje sie na pascalt (suiduser=pascalt) i:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # kismet_client
> ...

 

Wygląda na dziwną konfigurację ścieżki na ustawienia użytkownika. Upewnij się, że w /etc/kismet.conf jest linijka postaci: 

configdir=%h/.kismet/

Tutaj również radzę przejrzeć mc -> edit(F4), czy nie ma obcych znaków (^M)

Poza tym po starcie (restarcie) kismeta sprawdź, czy jest uruchomiony:

```
$ ps -ef | grep kismet

marcom   19412  8745  0 19:44 ?        00:00:01 kate [kdeinit] -u /home/marcom/Desktop/kismet.txt

marcom   20874     1  0 19:49 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/kismet_server

root     20878 20874  0 19:49 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/kismet_server

marcom   20879 20874  0 19:49 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/kismet_server
```

----------

## pascalt

No wiec tak:

wyrzucilem z /etc/init.d/kismet oraz /etc/kismet.conf wszystkie linie rozpoczynajace sie na "#" oraz tak jak mowiles pod mc wszystkie "^" i teraz na root:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/kismet start 
> 
> 

 

nie wypisuje nic, wiec chyba OK,

loguje sie na pascalt (suiduser=pascalt)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ps -ef | grep kismet 
> 
> 

 

wypisuje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pascalt 26749 26942 0 20:20 tty1 00:00:00 grep kismet
> 
> 

 

wiec chyba OK, wpisuje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ kismet_client
> 
> 

 

i:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: Could not connect to localhost: 2501
> 
> 

 

Co z tym fantem? Z gory dzieki.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

taka mała prośba, zamiast [ quote ] [/ quote ] używaj [ code ] [/ code ] do errorow, logów, bugów itp.

----------

## pascalt

Za pomoca google znalazlem rozwiazanie podobnego problemu (jednak u mnie to nie rozwiazalo problemu...:/)- zawartosc pliku /etc/hosts zastapilem

```

127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost

```

i rowniez usunalem znaczki "^" za pomoca mc i zadnej zmiany...:/

Podrawiam.

----------

## mar_rud

z grepa wynika, że serwer nie uruchomił się, co potwierdza komunikat klienta. 

Jeśli tak, spróbuj pod root uruchomić:

kismet_server

i przesłać wynik. Jeśli nie wywalił się, to na na koncie użytkownika powinien działać kismet_klient.

----------

## pascalt

W zwiazku z tym, ze:

```

# kismet_serwer > plik_do_zapisu.txt

```

nie chce zapisywac do pliku, przepisze tylko to, co jak sadze jest najistotniejsze... Otoz do pewnego momentu wszystko ok, po czym pojawia sie:

```

...

Dump file error: Unable to open dump file Kismet-Jan-07-2008-1. dump (Permission denied)

Warning: Sometimes cards don't always come out of monitor mode cleanly. If your card is not fully working, you may need to restart or reconfigure it for manual operation.

```

Dodam, ze karta jest restartowana bardzo czesto i wszystkie operacje przeprowadzam od nowa, bo musze sie przelaczac na Windowsa co jakis czas i za kazdym razem to samo, wiec restart nie pomaga...:/

----------

## pascalt

Okazalo sie, ze kismet nie chce odpalac, kiedy sieciowka jest w mode monitor... Poza tym nalezy odpalac z katalogu /tmp. 

Natomiast teraz jest taki problem, ze po wklepaniu na roocie:

```

# /etc/init.d/kismet start

```

i przelaczeniu sie na pascalt (suiduser=pascalt)

```

$ ps -ef | grep kismet 

```

zwraca:

```

pascalt 9088 9054 0 10:52 tty1 00:00:00 kismet_server

root 9089 9088 0 10:52 tty1 00:00:00 kismet_server

pascalt 9099 9091 0 10:57 tty1 00:00:00 grep kismet

```

wiec raczej kismet_server jest uruchomiony, natomiast po:

```

$ kismet_client

```

-

```

Looking for startup info from localhost:2501.......................failed

FATAL: Did not get startup info from localhost:2501 within 20 second.

```

Dzieki mar_rud za dotychczasowa pomoc i prosze wszystkich znajacych sie na rzeczy o wskazanie gdzie moze lezec przyczyna tego...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

